# Minneapolis and/or Hutchinson MN



## mcrow (Jan 3, 2008)

looking for a game.

I've been PRing for about 17 years and open to D&D 3.5 or 4E when it comes out. 

I have played a good number of other RPGs as well and am open to try new ones. 

I can game in the Minneapolis area on Thursday evenings and maybe on the weekends or almost any day in the Hutchinson area. 

you can post here, PM me or  email me at mcrow24@yahoo.com


----------

